# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Dendrobates Leucomelas netted form pics

## dartfrog

hi guys just a couple of pics of one of my leucs now they have settled in , this one was quite happy to pose for me




action shot, striking at a fruit fly

if anyone fancies a go at sexing fire away , it is only young though

----------


## Carlos

Incredible pattern, this one looks like its wearing and armor suit  :Smile:  .

----------

